
New Garbage Collectors Designed With Parallelism in Mind - nreece
http://www.ddj.com/go-parallel/blog/archives/2009/05/new_garbage_col.html
======
mahmud
[Edit: I don't feel bad about hijacking the thread as the article turned out
to be a little less trivial than fluff.]

Offtopic:

Distributing computing gurus, what is the state of the art of distributed GC?
is there more to it than reference counting? what are some sexy systems I can
look at, well, other than EJB?

What is the verdict on distributed shared memory? Are systems like mosix now a
history and the future entirely message passing? (I know of the layered
architectures that implement a virtual system over message passing)

Also, what are good forums for the layman where I can keep an eye?

Sorry, but this thread is the closest I will get to GC for the non-
uniprocessor on HN, I think (sorry Wilson ;-)

